

An Interview with Vincent Connare, creator of the Comic Sans font - Peroni
http://postdesk.com/blog/comic-sans-creator-vincent-connaire-typography

======
freehunter
That may be the worst interview I've read. To sum it up:

"Comic Sans has its purpose. I still design fonts, and I do it as a business
not as an art. I hate driving."

Just pepper that summary with typographical errors, formatting mistakes, and
then remove all the substance. There, I saved you a click-through.

------
qjz
_A great font is one that fit’s it’s purpose._

Sentences like that burn my eyes in any font.

~~~
endersshadow
Maybe the author just _really_ likes apostrophes and doesn't think they get
enough usage.

------
sohooo
When it comes to Comic Sans, this monologue cracks me up every time:
<http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/im-comic-sans-asshole>

------
sunchild
What I got from this is that this guy does not have any passion for typography
at all. It's a job title for him.

------
rumblerob
I'll just leave this here. <http://m.assetbar.com/achewood/uuad4vm7n>

------
gallerytungsten
re: "For every person that doesn’t like Comic Sans there are two that love
it."

Pro tip: defensive answers like this don't help your case.

I'd like to see the survey results for actual designers; I suspect the dislike
to like ratio would be in excess of 99-1.

~~~
talmand
I believe he wasn't referring to designers in that equation. Based on the
number of times I've seen Comic Sans used by non-designers I would say he may
be correct.

------
Craiggybear
DESTROY. WITH. FIRE!

